# Bluegill & Perch Mount Questions



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Right now I am currently getting these 2 species of fish mounted. I plan on having them both on separate pieces of driftwood to where I can add more fish to them later. My question is has anyone added an engraved plaque with it saying Where the fish was caught, date, length, and width. I was thinking about having the plaque placed onto the driftwood or printing out the picture with the plaque placed below it.


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool Pics,,, those pictures look like trading cards!!! As for the mounts that sounds like a cool idea. I always enjoy walking into my den and seeing my mounts. They bring me peace., it would be nice for others admiring to be able to read a little info on them. How creative is the question?? Post pics when complete!!


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

awesome pictures. we have 5 fishing mounted and only one has the metal engraved tag. Personally I think it takes away from the natural beauty of the fish seeing the metal tag. Just mount them on a piece of drift wood or old barn wood.. Just my opinion


----------



## BOTTOM THUMPER (Jan 22, 2013)

You forgot the where lol


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

BOTTOM THUMPER said:


> You forgot the where lol


I left out the where because of all the lurkers who want information handed to them without giving any info back.


----------



## BOTTOM THUMPER (Jan 22, 2013)

I know was joking


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pics next to them is a cool idea ! You can add plaques later when you run outta room.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

just another thing to think about. After you pay to get a couple mounted you'll likely get some bigger in the future but won' want to pay again unless it's MUCH bigger. Just speaking from experience.

Picture next to the mount are cool, but whats cooler is the master angler awards next to them if they qualify.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

june bugger said:


> just another thing to think about. After you pay to get a couple mounted you'll likely get some bigger in the future but won' want to pay again unless it's MUCH bigger. Just speaking from experience.
> 
> Picture next to the mount are cool, but whats cooler is the master angler awards next to them if they qualify.


Thanks for the info. I think I'll take your advice and not put a plaque on the actual fish mounts. I think I'll go with the picture and the engraving under that. I do plan on adding a pumpkinseed with the bluegill. Maybe I'll get one after ice out or next year through the ice.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

Glad I was of help,again nice pictures of the fish


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

It wasnt a fish mount but moved a old deer mount for one of my buddys looked on back and it had a bunch of info wrote on back year date weight location hunter etc it was kinda neat


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

Will never mount a fish on a piece of driftwood again. I like the picture idea. on my deer mounts always saved the tag for the back of the plaque.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

386xf said:


> View attachment 206952
> 
> Will never mount a fish on a piece of driftwood again. I like the picture idea. on my deer mounts always saved the tag for the back of the plaque.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

386xf said:


> View attachment 206952
> 
> Will never mount a fish on a piece of driftwood again. I like the picture idea. on my deer mounts always saved the tag for the back of the plaque.


Why is that? Im currently have 3perch put on drift wood. 
River rat if you have not dropped fish off yet pm me i know a member of the site that does them VERY reasonabily!! Just dropped off three perch to him this sunday.


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

Cuz I like the rock platform look of my smallie in that pic had a buddy get a bluegill done on both sides so u could set on a coffee table or desk just something different that the standard mount plus it didn't cost any extra


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

386xf said:


> Cuz I like the rock platform look of my smallie in that pic had a buddy get a bluegill done on both sides so u could set on a coffee table or desk just something different that the standard mount plus it didn't cost any extra



how many fish do you have mounted


386xf said:


> View attachment 206952
> 
> Will never mount a fish on a piece of driftwood again. I like the picture idea. on my deer mounts always saved the tag for the back of the plaque.



Your fish is on a piece of driftwood LOL
nice mount


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

herefishyfishyfishy said:


> Why is that? Im currently have 3perch put on drift wood.
> River rat if you have not dropped fish off yet pm me i know a member of the site that does them VERY reasonabily!! Just dropped off three perch to him this sunday.


Thanks but I dropped my fish off close to a month ago. The gentlemen who is doing them for me lives fairly close by and is charging me about $250 for both.



386xf said:


> Cuz I like the rock platform look of my smallie in that pic had a buddy get a bluegill done on both sides so u could set on a coffee table or desk just something different that the standard mount plus it didn't cost any extra


I really like that smallmouth mount. I was thinking about going that route but decided not too. If I get another fish that's mount worthy I might get one mounted like that to display on the coffee table.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a picture that I found on google of how I want my bluegill mount to look after I've added a few fish to it.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

river rat78 said:


> This is a picture that I found on google of how I want my bluegill mount to look after I've added a few fish to it.
> View attachment 207023



Sweet, I like it you can always add more fish to it later


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

I guess what I should have said was a plain piece of drift wood. Your idea looks great Rat. Also had a largemouth on a similar setup looking up at a little bluegill that was about to be lunch.


----------

